# Rhizomatic Plasmonic - possibly interesting new texture synth



## DSmolken (Dec 23, 2020)

Plasmonic - Rhizomatic Software Synthesis


Beyond Physical Modeling “Plasmonic sounds like nothing you’ve heard before” – Marty Cutler, Synth and Software https://vimeo.com/651088487 Plasmonic captures the complex acoustic resonances of Physical Modeling, expands on it with more familiar elements of Subtractive Synthesis, and adds a few...




rhizomatic.fr







Just came across this. Possibly something of a one-trick pony, but it does generate interesting textures with bouncing/echoing hammer stuff, and has quite a few interesting features on top of that. Not a typical synth, more of a modeling-based alternative to sample-based evolving texture libraries.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks for the description, now its more clear for me. I was trying the demo version with reduced presets and had "physical modelling" from the description in my mind and was looking for the plucks and strings (I expected something like Friction from Reason) and was wondering that I only found some fx, textures.....so it seems that what it is so I dont have to worry about it and wait for next demo with more presets. As I have more then enough of that kind of stuff. Your description was more informativ then dozens of sides in the kvr thread  .


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 23, 2020)

Heh, I might drop by the KVR thread and give my perspective, then. Tbh my first reaction was that this is something I'd buy if I wanted to make weird modern hip-hop with interesting textures, like Yung Lean or Wondha Mountain or something of that sort. Second reaction was, it does a good job of emulating bouncing dulcimer hammers. As a physical modeling synth, it might be limited in the amount of stuff it models effectively, but bouncing hammers with a morphing formant filter on top of them _is_ a really cool sound.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2020)

DSmolken said:


> Heh, I might drop by the KVR thread and give my perspective, then. Tbh my first reaction was that this is something I'd buy if I wanted to make weird modern hip-hop with interesting textures, like Yung Lean or Wondha Mountain or something of that sort. Second reaction was, it does a good job of emulating bouncing dulcimer hammers. As a physical modeling synth, it might be limited in the amount of stuff it models effectively, but bouncing hammers with a morphing formant filter on top of them _is_ a really cool sound.


It is an awesome sound! Had a quick look at the website. Soundwise it is reminiscent of AAS Chromaphone. I guess it is based on exciting a couple of filters, i.e. “modal” synthesis. It excels in those kinds of bouncing percussive sounds. Lovely niche. Do you know the developer?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2020)

Here’s Cameron in Voltage Modular creating some xylophone type sounds with white noise and a bunch of PSP Audioware filter modules.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Dec 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> It is an awesome sound! Had a quick look at the website. Soundwise it is reminiscent of AAS Chromaphone. I guess it is based on exciting a couple of filters, i.e. “modal” synthesis. It excels in those kinds of bouncing percussive sounds. Lovely niche. Do you know the developer?


Plasmonic is developed by Brian Clevinger, the guy who originally developed Absynth.

PluginGuru did a video interview with Brian a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2020)

Marko Zirkovich said:


> Plasmonic is developed by Brian Clevinger, the guy who originally developed Absynth.


Whoa! Thanks, that’s an excellent resumé then. I was just heading over to KVR. Will watch that video - thanks.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2020)

Halfway through the toxic-as-ever KVR thread... man I love this forum... anyway, found this walkthrough of some presets done by a beta tester:









plasmonic.mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com













Plasmonic


Listen to Plasmonic by p1afff #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl








Colour me impressed. It does sound akin to Chromaphone, but the MPE features may sell this one to me. Why @DSmolken ... you just had to post this, had you?


----------



## Mikael Adle (Dec 23, 2020)

I have it and enjoy both working with it and playing it.

Heres an earlier video describing the concept quite well.


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 23, 2020)

Yup, just randomly came across this earlier today and had to post it. It's cool, it's different, and it's always great to see people find ways to make new tech musically useful. And the bouncing hammer type sounds have been on my mind lately.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2020)

DSmolken said:


> Yup, just randomly came across this earlier today and had to post it. It's cool, it's different, and it's always great to see people find ways to make new tech musically useful. And the bouncing hammer type sounds have been on my mind lately.


Thanks for pointing me to it. I think I may have fallen in love with it having just downloaded the demo. It has a decent architecture and sounds very good, and can do all sorts of bouncy hammers.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 24, 2020)

Inspiration...


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 20, 2021)

New update announced for Plasmonic.


QUOTE:







“We’re very pleased to announce the release of Plasmonic 1.1.0. This update improves performance, improves the UI and has many bug fixes. 

How to access the update:

The simplest way is to open Plasmonic:
In the Options menu (next to the logo) do Check for Update

After it checks for available updates, click the “Download Update” button. This will open the downloads page in your default browser. 

Or, click this link: https://rhizomatic.fr/dl_access_page.php . 

Note: with this method you will need to enter your serial number/license key in order to access the downloads page.

Features and Fixes:

-Performance: Launches much faster

-Performance: UI is much faster and more responsive

-UI: lots of visual and functional improvements and fixes

-UI: new color theme (you can also go back to the old one in the options menu)

-Audio: better stereo imaging, and improved mono compatibility in the delay effects

-Audio: fixed a few infrequently encountered glitchy situations

-Tuning fix: some Scala tunings were not imported correctly

-Tuning new: you can now set the base note for Scala tuning import
and many minor fixes…

Apple M1 users: Apple Silicon support is next on our agenda and will be available with the next update of Plasmonic.”


----------

